# Unigraphics NX4 error



## Rantzaus (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey.

I just got a new Pc and installet NX4 on it as I have done so many times before on the old one. But when I launch the program I get an error messenge: General fault exception.
I have deletet the psapi.dll file.

My pc specs:

core2duo E8400 @ 3GHz
4GB of Ram
ATI HD 2600XT 512mb ram

Hope anyone can help me.

Best regards
Rantzaus


----------



## Rantzaus (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi.

I found out the my licensserver doesent work right, because when i take a look at the log file the is a line that says: Unable to open port listet on the licensfile.

And when go to lmtools and switches to licensfile mode and go to tab: stop/read server, lmtools craches... ???

Anyone that knows what wrong?


----------

